# Browning short trac accuracy



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I am interested in the new Browning short trac in a 243 - Does anyone out there own one and how accurate is it - I dont want to go with a semi-auto unless I can keep it at around 3/4" to 1-1/4" (maybe too much to ask for from this rifle).


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't have a short-trac but I do shoot a .300 Safari. I have done really well with the gun. I have had a few under 1/2 inch groupings at 100 yards with it. I put a Scheels 6-18X42mm scope on it and it really is a good gun for those longer range shots that you need good accuracy. I have yet to look at how it groups at 200 yards and so on, but I can take out pop bottles with no problem at those ranges. Also this year I got my buck at 252 yards with one shot from it, he dropped dead.

I find though the auto can be picky on ammo. I use to shoot federal hot spear cores though it. I used them for targets due to the $$$ factor. I really wanted to stay away from shooting targets with rounds that I dropped $30 or more for. Well long story short I was pulling my hair out on how bad this gun shot. I started just to cycle the ammo though the gun with out taking a shot. I found that the gun would take a tiny bit of the tip off every few rounds I would put it though. So I just started loading the gun one at a time to avoid this. Well that really made no difference. I could tell when the bullet tip got snipped but those that were not getting damaged were still grouping all over the place. So I had to change the ammo type I was shooting with it. I went from 5"+ groups down to hole-in-hole grouping the very first time I shot a different bullet type in it. I mainly shoot ballistic tips, XP3, and BTHP like barns 3X bullet. I do though find the gun does like Fusion ammo and Winchester power point rounds. I set up 4 pop bottles at 200 yards and after I dilled my scope in for 200, 4 shots meant 4 blown apart pop bottles.

They claim that a bolt will out shoot anything else out there but with the right ammo I find my BAR Safari to be a very good gun and shoots very well. I find with the right rounds I can get ½ inch groupings at 100 yards. And well like I said the gun hits right on the money at 200.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for the response - I reload so can adjust bullet depth and use mainly Nosler Ballistic Tip Bullets which I would think would minimize the problem you referenced.

Are the BAR's finicky on reloads?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

From what I have seen no. As long as the tip holds us they do just fine. And for being an auto they are actually easy to clean. I look forward to next year after I have had some practice shooting it at those longer ranges to see just how this gun will do at say 300-500 yards. From what I have seen sofar it does really good. I mostly though shoot it from a bi-pod to give me stability. And from what I have seen with the gun, the 150 and 180 grain XP3 from Winchester will be what I shoot for a while atleast.


----------

